# Coding Tri/Tri Triplets ICD 10



## crawfordbo14@ecu.edu (Oct 28, 2015)

I have had two different patients documented as pregnant with tri/tri triplets and cannot locate the correct ICD 10 code to use. Does anyone have the answer?


----------



## MFMcoder (Nov 2, 2015)

There aren't any specifically for triplets.  You have to use the mono and di codes that are used for twins.  See category O30.1xx to select the code(s) that pertain to your patient.


----------

